# Wasply in Butterfly



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Yesterday I received a package from Eric at Metro Grade. I bought one because it looked a little longer than most PFS and I wanted to try one while shooting butterfly style...something I have never done. I banded it up with some double green theraband...the same size I use with my one other frame I have shot butterfly with...3/4" x 1/2" x 11".

Along with the Wasply, Eric sent me a beautiful little BB shooter, I now know is made from lilac. It is banded up with the 1/8" black tubing that he has been using and a very nice small pouch.

I went out this morning and tried them both. First off...both my hand and the Wasply are still in one piece!! No fork or hand hits...today. In the future...who knows, I'm sure I'll get one eventually.

The shooting isn't spectacular and the pop can isn't visible because my camera doesn't like me anymore...it doesn't like to shoot from in the garage to sunlight or vice versa...it shows a lot of glare. Might be time for a new one :naughty: .






Thank you Eric. The Wasply will be use a lot as I learn this style. The BB shooter is going to see some use as I want to shoot smaller ammo more and this is a fun little frame.

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Yesterday I received a package from Eric at Metro Grade. I bought one because it looked a little longer than most PFS and I wanted to try one while shooting butterfly style...something I have never done. I banded it up with some double green theraband...the same size I use with my one other frame I have shot butterfly with...3/4" x 1/2" x 11".
> 
> Along with the Wasply, Eric sent me a beautiful little BB shooter, I now know is made from lilac. It is banded up with the 1/8" black tubing that he has been using and a very nice small pouch.
> 
> ...


Good to know it works well in Butterfly! I've only done softshooting, thumb up and pulling to my eye. I worked really hard to get the scallops and rounded areas in the right places.

You'll have to thank Magpie too, he did a lot of leg work with the laminated palms swells. Of course, thanks to PawPawSailor for his design that we adapted!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Pawpaw has made some great designs with PFS shooters...I have several, but really haven't shot them much because they are so nice and I didn't want to mess them up. I'll have to look at them again and give the a proper test.

I have looked at many of the shooters from Mister Magpie with awe as to their beauty, but I was afraid to order one because it would just hang on the wall because I would be afraid to damage it...I'll be reconsidering that in the future.

The group effort that made this design come to be has done a great job.

I can see myself ordering an aluminum core model in the future....when I make sure that I have the technique down a little better.

Todd


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice revue thanks for showing

PS: turn of the automatic on the camera and put the focus on manually will solve the problem .

cheers


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Leon...thank you. I'll try that with the camera.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice couple of little shooters..You are a better man than me my friend...I can't do it...Best to you with your new shooters

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Oldmiser, thank you. You could pull these bands, no problem. I just measured the pull and they are right at 5.1 pounds. I need the light pull so I can start right and try not to get any bad habits. Little by little I'll up the pull till I get the speed/power vs pull I want. I don't need hunting speed...but I want something that will reach out to 20 or 25 meters and be accurate with very light pull and I think this style will do that for me.

Give it a try, you might be surprised....I know I am.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Todd I love watching your vidz. So for one thank you for them. And nice shooting! Keep yankin in bud


----------

